# Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt



## Bayernstar2010 (24. August 2015)

*Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Hallo Leute, 
ich besitze einen HP G62-b55SG. Habe da 2 Grafikchips drin, einmal den AMD M880G with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250 und eine ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470. Bei Win 7 hatte ich nach einer Zeit Probleme, da ich der Meinung bin der Grafikchip der HD 5470 ist kaputt, da ich sehr oft Bluescreens bekommen habe, mit Fehlermeldungen die auf diese HD 5470 zutreffen. Hatte mich damit abgefunden, bis es losging das ich den Laptop andauernd neustarten musste ,da sehr oft einfach nur ein Schwarzer Bildschirm da war. Als dann Win10 draußen war, hatte ich es installiert und er funktioniert wieder einwandfrei,  aber leider habe ich nur eine Auflösung von 1024x768Pixel, was natürlich für den Arsch ist  Die Grafik funktioniert soweit ich weiss nur über den Microsoft Basic Display Treiber.
Habe alles versucht um die Treiber zu installieren, ich gehe davon aus das der für die HD5470 eh nicht geht, da sie ja sicherlich 'defekt' ist, aber es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben meine normale Auflösung von 1378x"iwas" hinzubekommen um mit dem Laptop normale Office arbeiten auszuführen, bis auf die Auflösung funktioniert er auch normal.
Hatte versucht die Treiber mit dem "amd-catalyst-15.7.1-win10-64bit" zu installieren - Fehlanzeige. Dann mit den Treibern für den Laptop, die aber eig nur für Win7 gedacht sind - Fehlanzeige. Dann mit dem "13-1-legacy_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc" -Fehlanzeige. Hatte auch immer vorher das ganze AMDzeug mit einen Programm sauber runtergeschmissen.
Die Installationen klappten zwar manchmal ,aber meistens kam immer eine Fehlermeldung ,die ich auf die HD5470 schiebe, kann mich aber auch irren.
Hoffe ich schreibe nicht zu verwirrend aber habe echt schon viel rumprobiert 

Ich hoffe echt,das ihr mir helfen könnt, denn möchte mir nicht unbedingt einen neuen Laptop kaufen,da alles funktioniert, bis auf die Auflösung immoment.

Liebe Grüße und euch noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Quat (24. August 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Ob die HD5000 tatsächlich defekt ist, sollte sich im Geräte Manager zeigen.
Aber, auch den Standart Treiber von MS sollte man eigentlich problemlos auf 1366x576 stellen können.
Sind denn überhaupt beide Grafikchips im Geräte Manager aufgelistet?

Edit: Im Geräte Manager ziegt Windows nur, ob die Karte als defekt erkannt wird.


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Siehe Anhang unten. Das selbe steht jetzt auch bei der HD 4200 series.
Defekt stand noch nie da, auch unter Win7 nicht, und da hatte die HD5470 ja schon Probleme gemacht..

Okay, versteh dann nur nich,wieso ich die Auflösung nicht hoch bekomme


----------



## Quat (26. August 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Genau das meinte ich.
Natürlich kann "angehalten" auch andere Ursachen haben, z.B. Treiber-Probleme. Ein Defekt ist nicht zwingend der Grund.
Da es beide die APU und die GPU betrifft, würd´ ich erst mal an Software denken.
HP kenn´ ich mit dem Prädikat, keine Eigenlösungen wie z.B. Sony zu nutzen. Gerade bei der Grafik natürlich ein immenser Vorteil.
Mit W10 brauchst du keinen Lizenz Key mehr. Hast du es mal mit CleanInstall probiert?
Einfach Windows 10 noch mal sauber installieren, nicht als Update.
Und, ich hatte Selber noch keine AMD AMD Kombi in den Fingern, braucht man zum Wechsel der GPUs möglicherweise irgendwelche Software?
Was ich meine; Die 4250 ist normal für 2D und die 5470 erst bei höherer Anforderungen aktiviert.


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Was ist denn jetzt genau eine "APU" ?
Also, zum wechseln der gpu's gibts das 'Catalyst Control Center' von AMD. Hab aber nie gewechselt,immer die 5470 genommen.
Das mit dem Cleaninstall würde ich dann mal probieren,wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt.
Doch,welche Treiber soll ich dann nehmen?


----------



## Quat (26. August 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

APU =Accelerated Processing Unit
Wird von AMD für Prozessoren mit integrierter Grafik verwendet.
Der Treiber ist für beide Grafikeinheiten der selbe. Eigentlich der gleich, er wird aber nur einmal installiert.
Ich hab mich nur gefragt, ob es zusätzliche Software braucht, damit zwischen den Grafikeinheiten gewechselt werden kann.
Wie gesagt AMD AMD Kombi hatte ich noch nicht.
Bei der neuen Installation, beginnst du erstmal mit dem Treiber, den MS installiert.
Achte auch auf die Boardtreiber, falls sie im Catalyst nicht enthalten sind.
Die sollten vor den Grafiktreibern funktionieren, also nach der Installation auch verwendet werden.
Falls es nun immernoch Probleme mit den Grafikkernen gibt, schaust du, ob der Treiber den HP für dein Laptop anbietet, ein ganz normaler MobileCatalyst ist. Bis du dir nicht sicher, dann installierst du diesen HP-Treiber.
Dabei ist es egal ,ober der nur für W7 oder W8 ist.
Dann schauen wir weiter. 

Ich glaube, dein  thread findet zu wenig Beachtung, schade.
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, mit vergleichbarem System.

Nachtrag:
Die Auflösung kannst du nicht ändern, weil Windows beide Geräte zwar erkennt aber muckiert.
Würde Windows, wie es hier normal wäre, den "Save Treiber" nutzen, könntest du die Auflösung eigentlich auch ändern.


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Danke das du dir die Zeit nimmst!
Also, von HP direkt gibt es 2 Treiber. Für jeden Grafikchip einen. Dabei wird automatisch das Catalyst installiert.
Das neuste Catalyst von AMD,was es für Win10 gibt,könnte ich gar nicht nehmen, da da meine Grafikkarten nicht mehr unterstützt werden.

Also, Neuinstallation, die normalen Treiber installieren,die MS nicht findet. - Also die von der HP Seite, auch wenn die nur für Win7 sind, richtig?
Danach sehen, ob MS die Treiber für die Grafikkarten selbst installiert,ansonten auch die von der HP Seite nehmen?


----------



## Quat (26. August 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Ja genau, so würd ich vorgehen!
Die beiden unterschiedlichen Treiber für die 4000 und die 5000 kann ich auch erklären.
Die Treiberentwicklung für die 4000er ist früher eingestellt worden, als bei der 5000er.
Im Treiber für die 4000er sollte aber auch einer für die 5000er enthalten sein. Installiere also erstmal nur den für die 4000er, wenn Windows nichts findet.
Ich drück die Daumen das es funktioniert!
Wenn es denn funktioniert, Wiederherstellungspunkt erstellen und den Treiber für die 5000er nachinstallieren, wenn du magst. Vielleicht etwas mehr 3D Leistung oder und etwas mehr Programm-Kompatibilitäten.


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Okay, ich probiere es. Hoffentlich klappt alles. 
Falls es jemanden gibt,der das liest und noch einen Tipp hat, immer her damit 

Trz schonmal vielen Dank Quat!

Edit: Aber sicher, das die Treiber überhaupt funktionieren? Denn eig sind sie ja nur für Win7.


----------



## Quat (26. August 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Ja! Windows 7 Treiber funktionieren auch bei 10!
Die meisten W10 Treiber von MS sind gar keine tatsächlichen W10 Treiber, sondern W7 oder W8 Treiber.
Das Erstelldatum der Treiber zeigt das ganz eindeutig.
Übrigens der Treibersupport für die HD5000 ist noch gar nicht eingestellt, wie ich Oben schrieb.
Deshalb unbedingt darauf achten , dass für die HD4000 nicht der Catalyst 15.7. installiert wird!
Der letzte Catalyst für die HD4000 ist der 13.1 glaub ich. Das Treiberdatum ist ca. 20.01.2013
Zur Not mußt du hier per manueller Installation im Geräte Manager nachhelfen!


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Mmh..
Win10 neuinstalliert, MS Updates gemacht, und zack....

Edit: Und das kam nachdem ich das "13-1-legacy_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc" installiert hab:




Spoiler



Catalyst™-Installationsmanager
Installationsbericht
08/27/15 18:00:25


Hardwareinfo

Name ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series 
Hersteller Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 
Geräte-ID 0x9712 
Anbieter-ID 0x1002 
Klassen-Code 0x030000 
Revisions-ID 0x00 
Subsystem-ID 0x143c 
Subsystem-Anbieter-ID 0x103c 
Andere Hardware 

Vorhandene Pakete 
Pakete für Installation
AMD Catalyst-Installationsmanager
Endgültiger Status: Erfolgreich 
Version des Elements: 8.0.877.0 
Größe: 20 Mbytes 
AMD APP SDK Runtime
Endgültiger Status: Erfolgreich 
Version des Elements: 10.0.937.2 
Größe: 90 Mbytes 
AMD-Bildschirmtreiber
Endgültiger Status: Nicht erfolgr. 
Version des Elements: 8.970.100.7000 
Größe: 90 Mbytes 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable 64bit
Endgültiger Status: Erfolgreich 
Version des Elements: 10.0.30319 
Größe: 9 Mbytes 
AMD Accelerated Video Transcoding
Endgültiger Status: Erfolgreich 
Version des Elements: 12.5.100.21116 
Größe: 3 Mbytes 
AMD-Drag
Endgültiger Status: Erfolgreich 
Version des Elements: 2.00.0000 
Größe: 1 Mbytes 
AMD Media Foundation Decoder
Endgültiger Status: Erfolgreich 
Version des Elements: 1.0.71116.1554 
Größe: 1 Mbytes 
AMD VISION Engine Control Center
Endgültiger Status: Erfolgreich 
Version des Elements: 2012.1116.1515.27190 
Größe: 150 Mbytes 


Andere gefundene Geräte 


Hersteller Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 
Geräte-ID 0x9601 
Anbieter-ID 0x1022 
Klassen-Code 0x060000 
Revisions-ID 0x00 
Subsystem-ID 0x143c 
Subsystem-Anbieter-ID 0x103c 



Hersteller Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 
Geräte-ID 0x9602 
Anbieter-ID 0x1022 
Klassen-Code 0x060400 
Revisions-ID 0x00 
Subsystem-ID 0x0000 
Subsystem-Anbieter-ID 0x0000 



Hersteller Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 
Geräte-ID 0x970f 
Anbieter-ID 0x1002 
Klassen-Code 0x040300 
Revisions-ID 0x00 
Subsystem-ID 0x143c 
Subsystem-Anbieter-ID 0x103c 



Hersteller Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 
Geräte-ID 0x960b 
Anbieter-ID 0x1022 
Klassen-Code 0x060400 
Revisions-ID 0x00 
Subsystem-ID 0x0000 
Subsystem-Anbieter-ID 0x0000 

AMD Radeon Graphics Processor

Hersteller Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 
Geräte-ID 0x68e0 
Anbieter-ID 0x1002 
Klassen-Code 0x030000 
Revisions-ID 0x00 
Subsystem-ID 0x143c 
Subsystem-Anbieter-ID 0x103c 



Hersteller Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 
Geräte-ID 0x9605 
Anbieter-ID 0x1022 
Klassen-Code 0x060400 
Revisions-ID 0x00 
Subsystem-ID 0x0000 
Subsystem-Anbieter-ID 0x0000 



Hersteller Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 
Geräte-ID 0x9607 
Anbieter-ID 0x1022 
Klassen-Code 0x060400 
Revisions-ID 0x00 
Subsystem-ID 0x0000 
Subsystem-Anbieter-ID 0x0000 

ATI Integrated SATA Support

Hersteller Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 
Geräte-ID 0x4391 
Anbieter-ID 0x1002 
Klassen-Code 0x010601 
Revisions-ID 0x00 
Subsystem-ID 0x143c 
Subsystem-Anbieter-ID 0x103c 

ATI Integrated SMBus Support

Hersteller Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 
Geräte-ID 0x4385 
Anbieter-ID 0x1002 
Klassen-Code 0x0c0500 
Revisions-ID 0x41 
Subsystem-ID 0x143c 
Subsystem-Anbieter-ID 0x103c 

ATI Integrated Azalia Support

Hersteller Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 
Geräte-ID 0x4383 
Anbieter-ID 0x1002 
Klassen-Code 0x040300 
Revisions-ID 0x40 
Subsystem-ID 0x143c 
Subsystem-Anbieter-ID 0x103c 



Hersteller Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 
Geräte-ID 0x4384 
Anbieter-ID 0x1002 
Klassen-Code 0x060401 
Revisions-ID 0x40 
Subsystem-ID 0x0000 
Subsystem-Anbieter-ID 0x0000 



Hersteller Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 
Geräte-ID 0x1200 
Anbieter-ID 0x1022 
Klassen-Code 0x060000 
Revisions-ID 0x00 
Subsystem-ID 0x0000 
Subsystem-Anbieter-ID 0x0000 



Hersteller Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 
Geräte-ID 0x1201 
Anbieter-ID 0x1022 
Klassen-Code 0x060000 
Revisions-ID 0x00 
Subsystem-ID 0x0000 
Subsystem-Anbieter-ID 0x0000 



Hersteller Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 
Geräte-ID 0x1202 
Anbieter-ID 0x1022 
Klassen-Code 0x060000 
Revisions-ID 0x00 
Subsystem-ID 0x0000 
Subsystem-Anbieter-ID 0x0000 



Hersteller Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 
Geräte-ID 0x1203 
Anbieter-ID 0x1022 
Klassen-Code 0x060000 
Revisions-ID 0x00 
Subsystem-ID 0x0000 
Subsystem-Anbieter-ID 0x0000 



Hersteller Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. 
Geräte-ID 0x1204 
Anbieter-ID 0x1022 
Klassen-Code 0x060000 
Revisions-ID 0x00 
Subsystem-ID 0x0000 
Subsystem-Anbieter-ID 0x0000 


Fehlermeldungen 

Treiberinstallation: das angegebene Treiberpaket wurde nicht für übereinstimmende Geräte installiert


----------



## Quat (27. August 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Bin dieses WE nicht zu Haus, muss also aus dem Kopf agieren.
Deshalb können meine Beschreibungen etwas abweichen.
Versuch mal den langen Weg zu gehen.
Als erstes den Treiber runterladen.
Unten Treiber manuell auswählen!
Notebook Treiber - Radeon HD Serie - Radeon HD 4000 - W8 (64 oder 32 je nach System)
Es ist der 13.1 Treiber vom ungefähr 20.1.2013

Setup starten und abwarten bis entpackt ist, das nächstes Fenster dann beenden.

GeräteManager - erst die 4000
Doppelt oder Eigenschaften
neues Fenster
Treiber - Treiber aktualisieren
neues Fenster
Unten "von Computer aktualisieren" - Unten "Gerät selber auswählen"
neues Fenster
Rechts "Datenträger"
neues Fenster
der Pfad ist zirka, C:\AMD\Support\Treiber\ weiter bis "W86A_inf"
c8160540.inf
Das müsste der DisplayTreiber sein, probier ihn aus!
Verweigert Windows diesen Treiber, müssen wir bis So. oder Mo. warten, bis ich zurück bin.

Ich muß mich noch mal revidieren!
Dieser Treiber 13.1 für die HD4000 hat keinen Support mehr für die HD5000
du wirst also für 3D beide Treiber brauchen oder die HD5000 von vornherein deaktivieren.

Daumen drückend


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Ich könnte heulen.. 
Hab es gemacht und dann kommt nur "Die Treibersoftware für das Gerät ist auf dem neuesten Stand. ATI Mobility HD 4200 Series..
Kann doch nicht wahr sein..


----------



## Quat (29. August 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Nein! Falscher Weg?!
Ich hab es gerade auf meinem VAIO probiert. Es geht!
Mach es mal wirklich so wie ich es jetzt auf schreib!

Vorbereitung Eins:
Als Erstes müssen wir die Funktion des Powerschalters des Laptops ändern.
Das ist notwendig falls es Komplikationen gibt!
Rechtes Maus auf Start - Energieoptionen
beim ausgewählten Profil, mit Punkt, "Energiesparplaneistellungen ändern"
und jetzt auf "Erweiterte Energieeinstellungen ändern"
Im neuen Fenster scrollst du runter bis "Netzschalter und Zuklappen"
wird der Powerschalter oä. angezeigt, diesen auf "Herunterfahren"
wenn nicht, dann
"Standartaktion für Beenden" auf "Herunterfahren"

Vorbereitung Zwei:
Den 13.1 mobile Catalyst hast du runtergeladen?
Starte ihn!
Der Installationspfad wird angezeigt. Man könnte ihn ändern, mach es nicht!
Installieren!
Der Treiber wird entpackt.
Danach öffnet sich der eigentliche Catalyst Installer.
Abbrechen!

Standart mäßig ist derPfad des entpackten Catalyst:
C:\AMD\Support\13-1-legacy_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc
Kontrolliere ihn im Windows Explorer. Ist der Pfad anders, ist es der falsche Treiber!
Gehe im Windows Explorer noch einige Ordner tiefer, und zwar,
wenn du den für W8 genommen hast:
\Packages\Drivers\Display\W86A_INF
der für W7:
\Packages\Drivers\Display\W76A_INF
Welchen du genommen hast ist völlig egal, sie sind beide gleich.

Klick Oben einmal in die Adressleiste, der Pfad wird Blau, kopiere ihn mit "Strg+C" (Ctrl+C) oä.

Starte den Geräte Manager
Ruf die Eigenschaften der HD 4xxx auf
Wechsle zum Register "Treiber"
"Treiber aktualisieren"
neues Fenster erscheint
Unten auf: "Auf dem Computer nach Treibersoftware suchen"
Fenster wechselt
Unten auf: *"Aus einer Liste von Gerätetreibern auf dem Computer auswählen"*
das Fenster wechselt
Der Haken bei "Kompatible Hardware anzeigen" sollte an sein!
Rechts Unten auf den Button "Datenträger"
neues Fenster erscheint
Strg+V (Ctrl+V) auf Tastatur
Button "Durchsuchen"
im neuem Fenster ist nur eine inf-Datei sichtbar, und zwar die:
C7105610.inf
siehst du nur "C7105610" und ".inf" fehlt? Nicht schlimm, wähle sie aus!
"Öffnen"
Das Auswahlfenster verschwindet wieder, im vorhergehende Fenster (Installation von Datenträger)
auf "OK"
Das Fenster verschwindet ebenfalls.
Du solltest jetzt wieder im Fenster "Wählen Sie den für diese Hardware zu installierenden Gerätetreiber." sein.
Als Auswahl taucht jetzt in der Mitte die  "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4xxx" oder ähnlich auf?
Wenn ja auf "Weiter", wenn nein, der Haken bei " Kompatible Hardware anzeigen" raus.
Die Liste wird länger, wähle deine HD 4xxx aus.
und "Weiter"
das Fenster wechselt zu: "Treibersoftware wird installiert"
Es könnte auch sein, dass ein neues Fenster erscheint und in etwa verkündet:
"Diese Software ist nicht für dieses Gerät und könnte zu Problemen ....."
Jetzt ist wichtig, dass du dir sicher bist, zu Beginn im GeräteManager die HD4000 genommen und in der Liste gerade eben auch wirklich deine HD4000 ausgewählt zu haben!
Dann "Ja" oder "Ok" oder womit auch immer man diesen Vorgang eben nicht abbricht!
Jetzt aber; das Fenster wechselt zu: "Treibersoftware wird installiert"

Normalerweise sollte es das jetzt sein.
Bei Problemen, schwarzer Bildschirm oä,
einmal den Powerknopf drücken und warten bis der Laptop aus geht.
Geht er nicht aus, ist neu in W10, muckiert Windows noch geöffnete Fenster und bricht das Herunterfahren ab. Blöd!
Man könnte jetzt experimentieren mit, noch mal Powertaste drücken bis 5 zählen, rechte Pfeilteste und Enter.
Etwas warten bis er aus ist.
Auch nicht?
Jetzt hilft nur, den Powerschalter so lang drücken, bis der Laptop aus ist.
Mach ihn wieder an schau ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

WOW, vielen Dank für diese Ausführliche Erklärung!
Mir ist ein Fehler aufgefallen,siehe Screenshot!
Es ist eine andére Datei als du beschrieben hast,obwohl ich den "13-1-legacy_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc" genommen hab!


----------



## Quat (30. August 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Da war ich etwas zu überheblich! Die 4250 steht in allen drei Dateien drin.
Ich selbst hab mit einer ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 agiert. Bei mir war dies nötig, da der neue "17.irgendwas" AMD-Treiber den MS verbreitet, Probleme verursachen könnte.
Ich schau nachher nochmal in die Inf-Dateien rein.
Der Haken bei; "Kompatible Hardware", war der gesetzt oder musstest du ihn raus nehmen?
Schreib mal bitte die Hardware-ID und sicherheitshalber Geräteinstanzpfad deiner HD 4250!
Beides steht in den Geräteeigenschaften unter Details.


----------



## Quat (30. August 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Doppelpost is´mir jetzt egal!
Nimm mal bitte die Treiber, die HP anbietet. Wird wohl erst einmal der sicherste Weg sein.
Hier unter Driver-Graphics, erstmal den ATI-Treiber für die HD 4250.
Die "sp49567.exe" nur entpacken und dann äquivalent zum Post 14 vorgehen.
Dieses mal gibt es wirklich nur eine Inf, die C7102094.inf und siehe da, deine Northbridges mit der HD 4250 sowie die HD 5470, stehen beide erst mal drin.

Wenn er das gefressen hat, würd´ ich den AMD-Treiber von HP, probieren.
Und als letzten dann den Catalyst 13.1.
Mehr als Windows will nicht, geht nicht, wenn man es nicht erzwingt.
Die HD5470 steht ebenfalls im ATI-Treiber und im AMD-Treiber von HP drin.
Auch hier gleiche Vorgehensweise wie in Post 14.
Sollte es immer noch Probleme mit der HD 5470 geben, deaktivierst du sie einfach im Geräte Manager.

Ich drück die Daumen!


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Also , es hat funktioniert! Ich habe es mit der "Sp49567" genau so gemacht,wie du gesagt hast. Hab es erst auf der HD 4250 probiert, da kam Bluescreen, dannn auf die HD5470. Jetzt geht's! 
Auflösung ist perfekt, aber alle Fragen beantwortet sind noch nicht 
Folgende Dinge, wie man im Anhang sieht.
Habe dem Laptop neugestartet, nachdem die Grafikarte installiert wurde. Vorher hatte ich nochmal in den Gerätemanager geguckt. da wurde die 4250 so angezeigt, wie im Anhang unten. Die Radeon HD5470 wurde auch mit richtiger Bezeichnung angezeigt, und nicht mit "Radeon HD5000 Serie " wie sonst. Aber bei ihr wurde ein Warnzeichen angezeigt,bin ich drauf gegangen und da stand da "Das Gerät wurde angehalten da es einen Fehler gemeldet hat".
Habe den Laptop neugestartet, dann kam die Fehlermeldung die auch im Anhang ist,und seit dem an ist die 5470 nicht mehr da. 
Wie gehe ich jetzt weiter vor? Soll ich den HP- Treiber zur opimierung der Grafikkarte, also den anderen Grafiktreiber noch installieren? 
Soll ích das Catalyst nochmal installieren?

Bin megaglücklich ,das du meinen Laptop gerettet hast )))
Riesendankeschön!

Update: Habe den anderen HP-Treiber versucht zu installieren, also den "SP53... " für die Optimierung der Grafikkarte. - Ganz grosses Chaos.. Bluescreen - > Neustart - > Bluescreen -> Neustart. immerwieder bluescreen, hab dann eine Systemwiederherstellung gemacht,und jetzt läuft es wieder. die HD5470 ist im Gerätemanger noch nicht wieder aufgetaucht..


----------



## Quat (1. September 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Super!
Und ja so hätte ich es gemacht: Wiederherstellungspunkt erstellen und den sp5... probieren.
Schade, dass das nicht gefunzt hat, sind bestimmt einige Verbesserungen enthalten, im sp5...

Das die 5000 weg ist, komisch, vielleicht ist sie wirklich defekt.
Die kbdsync.exe entweder im Autostart ausschalten, z.B. mit autoruns von Microsoft. Das Programm ist von Sysinternals die vor einigen Jahren von MS geschluckt wurden.
Oder besser, den Video Accelerator von AMD (ATI) deinstallieren. Die 4000 wird den noch nicht unterstützen.
So und jetzt viel Spasssss!


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Vielen Dank nochmal! Kann mich gar nicht oft genug bedanken 

Also meine 5470 krieg ich nicht wieder,oder?


----------



## Quat (1. September 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Ich freu mich ebenfalls für dich!
Nun, erstmal schein Windows ein weiteres Vorgehen zu verweigern.
Wollen wir weiter machen? Wär mir Recht. Aber wir müssen nicht.
Dann würde der nächste Schritt ins BIOS führen. Auch noch eines, dass ich überhaupt nicht kenne.
Ich bräucht Fotos, um mich zu orientieren.


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Von mir aus gerne! 
Okay,was soll ich da jetzt machen?


----------



## Quat (7. September 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Fotos, jede einzelne Seite, bitte!
Ich brauch einen Überblick und die Möglichkeiten zu, integrated peripherals.


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Keine Ahnung ob das die Bilder sind ,die du sehen willst


----------



## Quat (8. September 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Schon nicht schlecht!
Jetzt bitte "System Configuration"! Falls es Untermenüs gibt, diese auch. Dann wissen wir mehr.
Die drei Fotos kannst du wieder löschen.


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Meinst du msconfig? wenn ja,was willst du da wissen/sehen?

sry das ich mich erst jetzt melde, war im urlaub


----------



## Quat (22. September 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

nein, Bild 2 "System Configuration", kommst´e mit den Pfeiltasten hin


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Dann müsste es das sein..


----------



## Quat (22. September 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Ja genau das meine ich! Nur leider gibt´s nix an graficsettings.
Dann sind wir wohl, hier leider doch am Ende. Schade!

Noch eine Anmerkung:
"SVM support" regelt die Virtualisierungs-Funktion des Prozessors.
Falls du mal irgendeine Virtualisierung nutzen möchtest, VirtualPC (XP-Mode), VM-Ware, VirtualBox oä., sollte das an sein.


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Ah ok.. könnte ich versuchen das BIOS zu aktualisiern?
mit diesen Treibern: HP Software- und Treiber-Downloads für HP Drucker, Laptops, Desktops und mehr | HP® Kundensupport

Oder geht das nicht,da die für win7 sind?


----------



## Quat (23. September 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Super Idee! Und doch das geht.
Und zwar erst das F2B-Bios, dann das UEFI-Update (Bios-Tools) und als Empfehlung, das UEFI-Diagnoseprogramm.
Das F2B-Bios bringt anscheinend eine eigene Flashroutine mit, so das Winflash gar nicht nötig zu sein scheint. Gleiches gilt für die beiden anderen.

Edit: Beim Flashen achtest du auf einige Dinge.
Stromkabel dran!!!
Virenscanner aus, falls Defender, auch den kann man deaktivieren.
Keine anderen Programme, die Updates werden exklusiv und einzeln durchgeführt, dazwischen jedes mal einen Neustart (Achtung Virenscanner wieder aus!)


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Also, im BIOS ist iwie nicht viel anders.. schade,dachte das bringt was..


----------



## Quat (27. September 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Beim F2A stand irgendwas mit Grafik Fehlerbehebung. Das ist im F2B natürlich auch dabei.
Gibt es für die Diagnose jetzt vielleicht irgendwo ein neues Untermenü?
Aber ja, ich hätte auch eine neue Einstellmöglichkeit erwartet.


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Nichts.. versteh ich nicht..

Was doch eigentlich auch nicht sein kann, das ich jetzt keine HD Videos mehr ohne extremen rucklern gucken kann,oder?
Selbst welche auf 480p ruckeln..


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Ich nochmal 
Unter win7 hatte ich öfter das Problem,das der Bildschirm beim starten schwarz blieb... Nach zichmal neustarten ging es dsnn immer.
Unter Win10 hatte ich das Problem bis jetzt noch nie..
Muss manchmal etliche male an und aus machen bis er funktioniert. Woran liegt das? :\


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grafiktreiber für Win10  fehlt*

Keiner ne Idee?


----------

